# Ritz Carlton Portfolio Club



## stevens397 (May 6, 2009)

I received some preliminary info from Ritz regarding their Portfolio Destination Club that combines access to their locations with hotel access.  Any thoughts on this.  There are special incentives for charter members and the Ritz name stands alone in terms of quality and reliability.

Curious to see people's thoughts on this.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 11, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> I received some preliminary info from Ritz regarding their Portfolio Destination Club that combines access to their locations with hotel access.  Any thoughts on this.  There are special incentives for charter members and the Ritz name stands alone in terms of quality and reliability.
> 
> Curious to see people's thoughts on this.




We can provide thoughts if we know more details...


----------



## caribbeansun (May 11, 2009)

I can't say that I've looked at their DC.  I did review some material from them on a couple of their fractional properties in the Caribbean and found their pricing to be exceptionally high relative to the alternatives that are available (at least in the areas I was considerting).


----------



## thinze3 (May 11, 2009)

Perry said the Ritz Carlton system was soo good, that all other Destination Clubs are TOAST!


----------



## stevens397 (May 11, 2009)

Ouch!

Here are some details.  You purchase points from them.  Each resort has a point value for each type of accomodation depending on season.  Minimum purchase is 5,000 points and more can be purchased in blocs of 2,500.

The first 5,000 cost $130,000 but the first 100 members get 20% off so it costs $104,000.  Somehow they say it is deeded.  Here is a list of examples of how 5,000 points could be used:

5,000 Points Examples 

Example 1

January   RCC Jupiter    2 bd Golf  7 days   2,000

May   RCC Abaco   Cabana Beach  7 days   1,000

September  RCC Jupiter   2 bd  Golf  3 days      800

November  RCC St. Thomas  2 bd Beach  7 days   1,150

Total Points         24 days              4,950  


Example 2

January   RCC St. Thomas   2 bd Beach  3 days   1,300

June   RCC Jupiter   2 bd Golf  5 days   1,150

September  RCC Aspen   2 bd  Mnt  3 days   1,550

September  RCC Bachelor Gulch  2 bd Mnt  3 days      750

September  RCC San Francisco  1 bd  City  3 days       800

Total Points         17 days              5,050 


Example 3

January   RCC Abaco   Cabana Beach  5 days              1,050

May   RCC St. Thomas  2 bd Beach  5 days   1,550

October   RCC Jupiter   2 bd  Golf  5 days   1,150

Hotel Experience Points           1,250

Total Points         15 days              5,000


----------



## TarheelTraveler (May 13, 2009)

The problem with their examples is the point usage varies dramatically based on location, time of the year, day of the week and size of the accomodation.  Those examples are definitely skewed to show more nights than what most people would do as part of their plans.

As part of their examples, they've got the Caribbean in hurricane season, ski destinations in mud season, the Caribbean and Florida in the summer, 3 day stays that are probably Monday-Wednesday instead of the weekend.  There are some interesting discussions on their points system here: http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f44/ritz-carlton-destination-club-points-chart-2349.html


----------



## We Love Fun (May 28, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> I received some preliminary info from Ritz regarding their Portfolio Destination Club that combines access to their locations with hotel access.



Do you know if deeded owners of RC properties had to pay to change to the Portfolio Club? It may be that Marriott is considering using the RC PC as a model for its conversion to a points system for Marriott TS owners.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (May 28, 2009)

My impression was no (although of course there could be additional costs as a result of the conversion to a points based system as far as actual usage).


----------

